# Remington model 597 jam



## Nathanb (Oct 16, 2008)

I bought it last year and since it was brand new, almost every time I shoot it, it jams when the next bullet tries to chamber, any ideas on how to fix it, I bought another clip and same thing


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 16, 2008)

Same advice as always, a really really thorough cleaning.


----------



## pcrouch (Oct 16, 2008)

good cleaning, good ammo, and good magazine normally do the trick

as much flack as people give them, i love my 597


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 17, 2008)

Try this out a lot of information and stickys on 597's

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## sowega hunter (Oct 17, 2008)

The 597's have a clip problem. Call Remington and they will send you a new clip at no charge. The new clip fixed my problem.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Oct 17, 2008)

Clean it well and make sure your shooting good ammo alot of auto loaders are very picky


----------



## Nathanb (Oct 17, 2008)

I did what the link above said and it helped alot but it didnt stop it completely still hangs about every 8 or 9 shots as long as i shoot slow, it hangs quik if I pull the trigger fast, will clean and hope that fixes it


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 18, 2008)

try loading 5 rounds in the magazine.  If you do the magazine fix on the link it will fix it.


----------



## fishndinty (Nov 6, 2008)

man, I wouldn't trade my magical Marlin Model 60 for 10 of these guns!!!  The thing feeds everything.  For an autoloader, that's like gold!


----------

